# Schutzhund heeling - stress on body?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I've been watching all the videos of the dogs doing the attentive heeling and it brings up a question.

How much stress does that place on the dogs neck, back and shoulders - having them keep their heads up and sometimes turned to focus on the handler?

Those of you that compete in Schutzhund and train for this type of heeling - do you take your dog for any chiropractic adjustments? If so, how often?

Just starting to get my feet wet in the sport so I'm reading, watching and trying to learn!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I haven't been in SchH all that long, but I'm less worried about the neck issues from heeling than I am from the other impact parts of it. My dog also does agility and obedience and I see neck and back injuries fairly often from the impact parts of the different sports. 

As my boy is still young, I have started taking him to the chiro just as a preventive measure about once every couple of months.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

My old dog Juri has some really scary looking neck xrays.... the vets said probably from repeated impacts during bite-work (not heeling).

However, I think some of the styles in heeling we see, for example-the dog who is required to heel with his head straight up, can not possibly be comfortable. 

IMHO-Extremes in training are just as non-sensical as extremes in breeding. But competitors will tell you they train that way because it wins.... sound familiar?!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would think that regular adjustments would not be a bad idea for a SCH dog simply because of all if the impact with the protection (more so) and jumps. I would also do it with an agility or herding dog as well. Any dog that has a lot of jarring or fast turns etc. 

I prefer a more natural heeling position without the neck cranked around to the side or straight up. But that is just me. It looks uncomfortable and unnatural. I have neck issues and seeing pics or videos of some of the "extreme" dogs make MY neck hurt. FWIW


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't imagine it does more harm than all of the impacts of running, jumping, and bitework that is involved in the sport. They aren't heeling 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. I'm sure chiro adjustments or massage therapy wouldn't be a bad thing, just like any athlete. My horse, a dressage horse, gets regular massages and has had chiro work a handful of times.

I think things like diet, joint supplements, and as little unecessary stress on the body as possible usually maintains a healthy, sound animal.

I think the thing I like most about the animated, focused SchH-style of of heeling is that it's 99.9% based out of motivation, therefore the finished result is generally VERY upbeat, happy dogs in the work.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Anybody remember Black Beauty and how much they (the horses) hated the check rein? Heads cranked up for fashion.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Black Beauty's head was forced up. The dog's is not. 

Vala sees a chiropractor on occasion, but not regularly. I like to have him go over her a few times a year because of the impact in protection and not because of heeling. Far more stress running agility.


----------

